# Torrax the Inquisitor ... this is your life!



## Ormazd (Dec 11, 2011)

[SPOILERS]

So, I find myself in a kind of neat position ...

My campaign is currently in the Mad King's Banquet, and, while one hero sits in on the banquet itself, convinced that everything is poisoned and trying to keep Timor (his romantic interest) and Gallo from eating anything. Meanwhile, the rest of the party has snuck into the castle from below, encountered the Ragesian ambassador and inquisitor in the dungeon, and ambushed them. Now that the Ragesians have been defeated, but left conscious, the session ended with the party mage casting the History Revealed ritual on Torrax.

This ritual allows the caster to view the four most important scenes in the target's life. Now, obviously, since it was a good idea and in order to make it useful, one of the scenes will reveal the poisoning plot. But ... I'm feeling free to allow the other 3 scenes to be filler and/or background, and so I thought I'd ask the community of awesome DMs out there for any suggestions or advice.

My thoughts so far:
1) a scene in which Torrax becomes an inquisitor. He is "ordained" by Leska and partakes in some sort of ritual (maybe scarring his face before covering it with the bear mask).

2) a scene in which the wizards captured by the Scourge are herded into an icy prison (foreshadowing the adventure in which the PCs free them).

3) a scene from his childhood in which he is bullied/abused then goes and tortures a stray cat to assert some dominance (maybe a bit too afterschool special).

Any other thoughts from those out there? I have all week to figure it out.

O


----------



## Gregor (Dec 13, 2011)

********SPOILERS********

Hey there,

Maybe one memory could be between when he was ordained by Leska and when he goes forward with the poison plot.  This could be an opportunity to put a reference to the Trillith into the game?  i personally don't think there is enough mention of them as actual players in the campaign until deeper into the campaign, but that's just my personal opinion.

Perhaps the PCs see a memory of some crazy mass ritual with hundreds of inquisitors, being led by Leska and her captains (Guthwulf, Kreven) that summons a strange wispy being into existence.  Then maybe they see the being bound into a vast obelisk (more foreshadowing to Chapter 8 and the Koren Obelisk?) as all the inquisitors chant?  

Not sure if that gives too much away, or is just cheesy.  Anyway, just my two coppers.

I'm looking forward to getting to Chapter 4, but my players are deep in side quests in Seaquen right now.


----------



## Ormazd (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, this is the sort of thing I had in mind ...

The PCs in my campaign have heard the word 'trillith' a couple of times so far and also have an idea that there are these 'primoridal' entities that represent abstract concepts (Indomitability, Deception, and Madness) floating around out there influencing things, but they haven't really managed to put the two things together yet. I suspect, though, that meeting Balance in the next adventure will help them with that.

I might tie Guthwulf into the visions, just because they recently saw his name on Serrimus's note and it will help contextualize things for them.

Everyone else, keep those ideas coming!

O


----------

